# Well........ It's gone :(



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I no longer own the brute that started all of this :worried: :guilty: :sorry:

Meeting the new owner this afternoon to collect payment and hand over the key :sadwavey:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

:smileeek::ban::eek2:


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

:bye:
:17:

Sad to see it go?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah..... very very... But having that extra $140/mo in my pocket will be nice. It just hurts every month making it, when the brute just sits in the garage all alone and neglected for the most part. I ride in the neighborhood but thats not much.. and only occasionally. I've taken it somewhere to ride like, 3 times in the last 2 years, if not longer. Just gonna get something cheap to play on for now.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i remember when i sold my brute....

hated to see it go, but loved havin that money in my hand lmfao


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump530 said:


> i remember when i sold my brute....
> 
> hated to see it go, but loved havin that money in my hand lmfao


Well I actually sold it for a little less that what I owe so.... I wont have it long  lol


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow site is done.........lol when the owner sellls


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sad, Sad day......

That Brute started it all..


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Tht sux but I hear ya about having the extra flow. Was making a payment on a brute and a rzr, sure was nice to have the extra cash after I sold rzr. Thankfully I made a effort to get the brute paid off so she should be mine in a couple of more months.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

well hell


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

well if your not putting it too use, might as well sell it and let it make someone else happy, and im sure the extra cash in hand can give you room for another toy.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You'll get the itch and buy another


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

:violin: Hope it is loved at the new home...


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

I was sellin mine and the guy came to pick it up and i back out 30 min before he came and was gunna get it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ i bet he was happy with you!
haha!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well son of a biscuit eater......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha... It's gone. Now to find something fairly cheap and reliable! Found an 01 rubicon 500 for pretty cheap. And some older popo 500 sportsmans.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i know where you can get an 08 with origonal motor ....with some do dads on it... for a reasonable price


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow. Never thought i would see the day. SELL OUT!!!!!!! jk. i hear ya. I am just making it by now myself but if something changes the brute will be the first to go as well...  i cried when i sold my honda sure i will ball if i ever have to sell my brute... Sure you will KAWI up again in the future.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I remember seeing my Snow Camo one drive away...


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

where is the "unlike" button?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

88rxn/a said:


> where is the "unlike" button?


haha!! :nutkick: < that one works


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

walker said:


> i know where you can get an 08 with origonal motor ....with some do dads on it... for a reasonable price



hey, i DIDNT say I was selling mine yet......lmao....

soo sad to hear bout your loss.


----------



## dirty14u (Mar 8, 2010)

I think I would sell the house and the cars before the Bike would go. Might even have to let the wife go! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Well if you let the wife go she would be entitled to take half the Brute also. AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH The Horror!!!!!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOO! whats next.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I'm waiting on a guy to email me back, see if he even still has it, but it's on '03 polaris sportsman 700. Just depends on what shape it's in and if I can get it for a good deal.


----------



## hondarider78 (Jan 12, 2010)

dang I think I need a beer lol


----------



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Bootlegger i wish i had that snow camo brute you used to have instead of the snow camo one i've got now that's still getting put back together, the good news is it's on the right track now and should be ready here for long


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

hope you have something by the meet and greet or you will just be left behind to cook at the campsite.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha fa sho!
cook mine rare!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll bring my 250 Bear Tracker so he can haul our beer for us and sit on the side lines.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ Hahahaha


----------



## 15brute (Jan 24, 2010)

I sold my 650 SRA last year when I found out that the wife was expecting, thought the extra cash flow would help. 2 weeks later I had a brand new 750 sittin in the driveway. I got the itch bad when the guys went ridin the first time without. Needless to say the wife wasnt happy, especially when I told her it was for the baby!! hahaha


----------



## cowboy316911 (Jan 31, 2010)

I can rember when I sold mine 2 yrs ago because I didnt wanna pay the 125 per mo. anymore to keep it, it would be paid off by now...:flames:...I just bought a new one because I couldnt stand the lonelyness anymore now at 180 a month and 3yrs to go!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ah.. the money we spend on our addiction.


imagine if we saved all that in an account.. :|


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I'm sure I'll have something before too long. I got a few people watching out for me something used.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

that sucks bude know u got a do it i had to watch the rzr go with the 660 grizzly and the police rhino but need the extra 25000:no:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You need you an old school Kodiak 400 J. I'm getting two for my boys and they are nice with that Low range and can turn 29.5s in the thickest goo. Plus it's a cheap rebuild if you sink it 25 times and need one.


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

I just got rid of mine today. I sure will miss the power but I wont miss the upkeep on a brute. So I feel you pain.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

i said ill let the grizzly go but not the brute i got a mad wife when i bought another rzr it was to hard not to


----------

